# The Oxymoron List



## mish (Mar 10, 2005)

Add your favorite oxymoron to the top 20 list.  Here's a few to get started: 

20. Government Organization
19. Alone Together
18. Personal Computer 
17. Silent Scream
16. Living Dead
15. Same Difference
14. Taped Live
13. Plastic Glasses
12. Tight Slacks
11. Peace Force
10. Pretty Ugly
9. Head Butt
8. Working Vacation
7. Tax Return
6. Virtual Reality
5. Dodge Ram
4. Work Party
3. Jumbo Shrimp
2. Healthy Tan

And the #1 oxymoron is...

1. Microsoft Works


----------



## Alix (Mar 10, 2005)

WOOHOO!!! ROFLMAO!! In Canada we used to have a political party called the Progressive Conservatives. LOL


----------



## mish (Mar 10, 2005)

Ha, ha, Alix. Good one.

Another comes to mind:

Death Penalty


----------



## Bangbang (Mar 10, 2005)

happy women


----------



## mish (Mar 10, 2005)

Bang Bang, Bangbang.  LOL


----------



## mudbug (Mar 10, 2005)

jumbo shrimp

free gift

business ethics

military intelligence


----------



## mish (Mar 10, 2005)

Mud, ROF.

Computer friendly

Lifetime warantee

Dress optional


----------



## Maidrite (Mar 10, 2005)

Wise Politicians
Pay Raise (This always costs us more)
Happy Campers
This would be easier if we through the out Oxi  part 
Job Service
Free Advice
Lip Service
These may not be of the topic but they should be! LOL


----------



## wasabi (Mar 10, 2005)

*Honest Politicians

Speedy Service

Reputable Lawyer*


__________________________


----------



## mish (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks Madrite.  I'll probably think of some more later. This might make a fun adult-get-together cocktail party game.

Social Security

Laptop


----------



## wasabi (Mar 10, 2005)

*Undercover*


______________________


----------



## middie (Mar 10, 2005)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> happy women


and to that i'll add smart men... no j/k guys honestly.
anybody say Bitter Sweet?


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 10, 2005)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> happy women


 
watchit bang, you are outnumbered here. :p


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 10, 2005)

If progress means moving ahead, define congress......

the dumbest oxy-moron I can think of is that stupid idiot with the horribly annoying voice who does the ads for oxi-clean.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 10, 2005)

lol bang...


(not really oxmorons but):
park in a driveway
drive on a parkway


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 10, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> lol bang...
> 
> 
> (not really oxmorons but):
> ...


 
Yeah it is rather buck, good one.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 10, 2005)

Very entertaining thread! I can pop out a few political ones but I dont want to offend "those" people.


----------

